# Rubber backed laminate



## soverton (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone add any experience with rubber backed laminate flooring? A client is interested in us installing it in her basement and I have not worked with the product before. Can anyone provide any review? Thanks!


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it actually backed with rubber? Or is it foam type underlayment? I've never heard of rubber backed. I'd imagine it installs just as easily as any other laminate flooring except you can skip the underlayment (still use vapor barrier/plastic if it's on a slab obviously)


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

We have installed laminate with the underlayment attached without issues. It saves a lot of time. Sweep and vacuum the floor and go. No underlayment to put down and keep clean.


----------



## soverton (Oct 17, 2012)

My apologies, I should have stated that it's not rubber backed but high density foam backed laminate. I'm curious on the longevity of the product. I would assume it would be as easy to install as laminate (and slightly quicker since you don't have to lay down vapour barrier) but curious on the wear and tear and warmth factors of the product. I'm also concerned about the seams in the vapour barrier since you can't tape them.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Luxury vinyl?











This is a basement we did last summer.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got through tearing out another laminate flooring from a basement.

The place to go is the instructions, if it says do not install below grade, well to me that means do not put into a basement.

This particular job was installed by Lowes, why they sold and installed it is beyond me as they are liable for the damages.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Laminate flooring is garbage in my opinion, but at a glance, it looks okay. I prefer solid surfaces that can be maintained and last a lifetime. I understand why it's attractive to some people, being somewhat dummy proof install and cheap material, but it's a wasteful product that will be sent to the landfill within 10 years. I would recommend they grind & polish the slab.


----------

